# Εκφράσεις της μεταπολιτευτικής εποχής



## nickel (Aug 3, 2010)

Το προσθέτω, έστω και με καθυστέρηση, σαν πρώτη ύλη για νεολογισμούς, αλλά και με την ελπίδα ότι θα το εμπλουτίσουμε.

Το λεξικό της μεταπολίτευσης

Του ΧΡΗΣΤΟΥ ΖΕΡΒΑ
Ελευθεροτυπία, 3/10/2009

Υπάρχουν λέξεις και φράσεις που προσδιορίζουν μια ολόκληρη εποχή. Αποτελούν, τρόπον τινά, τον θεμελιώδη κώδικα επικοινωνίας που θεσπίζει η εξουσία για να καταστήσει σαφές το μήνυμά της και να ασκήσει, όσο πιο ανεμπόδιστα μπορεί, την ηγεμονία της.

Από το 1974 ώς τις μέρες μας, το βασικό λεξιλόγιο των Ελλήνων πολιτικών είναι φτιαγμένο στα μέτρα τους. Πρόκειται για ιδιαίτερες εκφράσεις, συμβολικές αναφορές και νεολογισμούς που καθόρισαν αποφασιστικά τον κυρίαρχο, κατά πολλούς ξύλινο, πολιτικό λόγο της μεταπολίτευσης. Βασικά χαρακτηριστικά του, η ιδεολογική αμφισημία των λεγομένων και η εσκεμμένη ασάφεια του περιεχομένου τους.

Πρωθυπουργοί (ο Κωνσταντίνος Καραμανλής και ο Ανδρέας Παπανδρέου, ο Κ. Μητσοτάκης, ο Κ. Σημίτης και ο Κώστας Καραμανλής), στελέχη κομμάτων και υπουργοί έπαιξαν τον πιο σημαντικό ρόλο στη διαμόρφωση του σύγχρονου ελλειπτικού δημόσιου λόγου.

Σε γενικές γραμμές, οι πολιτικοί επιχειρούν να προσαρμόσουν τα δεδομένα στις απόψεις τους, προσδίδοντας κύρος στις επιλογές τους. Όταν στριμώχνονται από τις εξελίξεις προτιμούν να κρυφτούν, όμως, πίσω από λεκτικές ακροβασίες, διφορούμενες ερμηνείες και ευρηματικά γλωσσικά τεχνάσματα. Αποποιούνται σχεδόν πάντα τις ευθύνες τους, διαστέλλουν την ερμηνεία των λέξεων και εισάγουν νεοπαγείς γλωσσοπολιτικούς όρους, οι οποίοι άλλοτε ξαφνιάζουν με την αοριστία και άλλοτε εξοργίζουν με την κυνικότητά τους. Στη συντριπτική πλειονότητά τους, συνδυάζουν την πολιτική τους ικανότητα με την αλαζονική δύναμη που τους δίνει η άσκηση της εξουσίας.

Από την «ετεροχρονισμένη ΑΤΑ» του ΠΑΣΟΚ έως το «πάγωμα των μισθών» της Ν.Δ., το «mea culpa» του Α. Παπανδρέου και την «υποτίμηση των σκανδαλωδών πραγμάτων του Βατοπεδίου» του Κώστα Καραμανλή, τον διαχρονικό «κοινωνικό αυτοματισμό», τη διαπλοκή και τους «νταβατζήδες», ο ελλειμματικός πολιτικός λόγος, έστω και με τις αναγκαίες παραλλαγές, δείχνει να έχει ιστορική συνέχεια. 

Είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι πολλές από τις φράσεις-κλειδιά που σημάδεψαν τον μεταπολιτευτικό λόγο (σεμνά και ταπεινά, κουμπάροι, νόμιμο και ηθικό, παραπλανηθέντες υπουργοί, θα μας πάρουν με τις πέτρες) καταγράφηκαν μόλις την τελευταία περίοδο της Ν.Δ., γεγονός που υποδηλώνει τη γενικότερη αποτυχία του παλαιού συστήματος εξουσίας να διαχειριστεί την αμηχανία που του προκάλεσαν οι συνεχείς αποτυχίες και τα σοβαρά λάθη του. 

Οι συντάκτες του ιδιόμορφου αυτού πολιτικού λεξικού, αποτύπωσαν σ’ αυτό όλη την πορεία του μεταπολιτευτικού γίγνεσθαι. Πολλές από τις φράσεις τους έδειξαν ν’ αντέχουν στο χρόνο. Ξεπέρασαν την προσωρινή επικοινωνιακή τους χρησιμότητα, έγιναν σημείο αναφοράς και επηρεάζουν μέχρι σήμερα την πολιτική ζωή του τόπου. 

Οι ερχόμενες εκλογές φέρνουν και πάλι στο προσκήνιο τον τρόπο με τον οποίο οι σημερινοί διαχειριστές της εξουσίας ασκούν την τέχνη του πολιτικού λόγου. Με αφορμή και τα ντιμπέιτ, όπου ακούστηκαν παλιές και νέες εκφράσεις, επιλέξαμε τα πιο γνωστά λήμματα του λεξιλογίου αυτού, σ’ ένα λεκτικό «φλας μπακ» που συμπυκνώνει, ανάμεσα στα άλλα, και το αισθητικό αποτέλεσμα των τελευταίων 35 χρόνων της πολιτικής ιστορίας μας.

*Το Α και το Ω των μπαλκονιών*

*αιθεροβάμων: *μπήκε στο πολιτικό λεξικό από τον Α. Παπανδρέου. Αφορούσε εσωκομματικούς αντιφρονούντες και σημαίνει αυτόν που περπατά στα σύννεφα... 
*ακουμπάμε τους τρομοκράτες: *η φράση του τότε υπουργού Α. Δροσογιάννη (1985) έμεινε στην ιστορία όχι γιατί ήταν αλήθεια, αλλά ως ανεπιτυχής άσκηση τόνωσης ηθικού. Κάτι άλλο ακουμπούσαν προφανώς... 
*αλλαγή: *κεντρικό πολιτικό σύνθημα που σηματοδότησε τον βαθύτερο κοινωνικό μετασχηματισμό της μεταπολίτευσης. Ταυτίστηκε με την άνοδο του ΠΑΣΟΚ στην εξουσία. 
*αναδόμηση: *την καθιέρωσε ο Α. Παπανδρέου ως πιο εύηχη και πολιτικώς ορθή εκδοχή του ανασχηματισμού. 
*ανήκομεν εις την Δύσιν: *φράση εθνικού ετεροπροσδιορισμού από τον αείμνηστο Κ. Καραμανλή. Ο Α. Παπανδρέου απάντησε με τη φράση-σύνθημα «Η Ελλάδα ανήκει στους Ελληνες». 
*αντάρτης: *δημοσιογραφικός όρος για τους διαφωνούντες βουλευτές κυβερνώσας (συνήθως) παράταξης. 
*ανφέρ: *πράξη πολιτικώς ανήθικη. Τη χρησιμοποίησε ο Κ. Μητσοτάκης για να περιγράψει τη συμπεριφορά των ελληνικών κυβερνήσεων της μεταπολίτευσης απέναντι στον Κ. Γλίξμπουργκ! 
*απέραντο φρενοκομείο: *η εικόνα της Ελλάδας κατά τον αείμνηστο Κ. Καραμανλή, στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '80 
*αρχάγγελος της κάθαρσης (κατ’ άλλους της αποστασίας): *αφορά το ίδιο πρόσωπο (Κ. Μητσοτάκης), ανάλογα την οπτική γωνία του καθενός. 
*αρχιερέας της διαπλοκής: *φράση που ο σημερινός πρωθυπουργός απέδωσε, ως φιλοφρόνηση, στον προκάτοχό του Κ. Σημίτη 
*αυθαίρετο, αν το δηλώσεις μπορείς να το σώσεις: *πολιτική νομιμοποίησης των αυθαιρέτων επί Τρίτση (1983) τα οποία, χωρίς να δηλώνονται, ξεφυτρώνουν σαν μανιτάρια. 
*βαρόνος: *τίτλος κομματικής ευγένειας για παλαίμαχα και συνήθως ισχυρά, ακόμα, πολιτικά τζάκια. 
*βυθίσατε το «Χόρα»: *φράση του Α. Παπανδρέου για το τουρκικό πλοίο θαλασσίων ερευνών. Ταυτόσημο εν πολλοίς με την εξωτερική πολιτική της χώρας. 
*δεν δικαιούσθε διά να ομιλείτε: *άποψη που διατύπωσε το 1985 ο Μένιος Κουτσόγιωργας, για να δικαιολογήσει την προεκλογική πολιτική της σύγκρουσης των «δύο κόσμων» (δηλαδή του φωτός, που εκπροσωπούσε το ΠΑΣΟΚ, και του σκότους, όπου ανήκε η Ν.Δ). 
*δεν θέλω ου: *φράση πολιτικής ευπρέπειας του Γ. Ράλλη το 1981. Οι συγκεντρωμένοι πάντως εξακολουθούν να αποδοκιμάζουν τους πολιτικούς αντιπάλους. 
*δημιουργική λογιστική: *χρησιμοποιήθηκε για να συκοφαντήσει τα οικονομικά αποτελέσματα των κυβερνήσεων Σημίτη, ως προϊόντα λογιστικών μαγειρεμάτων. Είχε προηγηθεί ωστόσο η δημιουργική αριθμητική του Κ. Μητσοτάκη για τις αυξήσεις στους μισθούς (1+1=14%).
*διαπλοκή: *να έχεις τηλεόραση, εφημερίδες και εταιρείες με δουλειές του Δημοσίου και κανείς να μην τολμά να σε αγγίξει (βλ. και τον όρο «νταβατζήδες»). 
*δωράκι: *συνώνυμο της μίζας. Προέρχεται από τη φράση «είπαμε να κάνει ένα δωράκι στον εαυατό του, αλλά όχι και 500 εκατ. δρχ.», που φέρεται (ατεκμηρίωτα λένε πολλοί) να είπε ο Α. Παπανδρέου για στέλεχος ΔΕΚΟ. 
*εδώ και τώρα: *έκφραση του Α. Παπανδρέου, δηλωτική (κατά τον ίδιο) της ανυπομονησίας των μαζών για δράση και αλλαγή. 
*έθεσεν εαυτόν εκτός κόμματος: *ο κομψός τρόπος του Α. Παπανδρέου να αναγγέλλει τις διαγραφές, καθιερώθηκε έκτοτε ως πολιτικά ορθός απ’ όλο το πολιτικό σύστημα. 
*είμαστε έθνος ανάδελφον: *η αγωνία της εθνικής μοναξιάς από τον Χρ. Σαρτζετάκη. 
*είστε το κράτος: *διαβεβαίωση του Κ. Μητσοτάκη προς τους αστυνομικούς, οι οποίοι προφανώς την πήραν σοβαρά. 
*εισαγγελέας: *εμφανίζεται συνήθως στη φράση «να πάτε ό,τι στοιχεία έχετε για σκάνδαλα στον εισαγγελέα». Την επέβαλε η κυβέρνηση Σημίτη και την υιοθέτησε πλήρως η Ν.Δ. Για τους αδαείς, συνοδεύεται από γενικόλογες εκφράσεις του τύπου «όλα στο φως», «το μαχαίρι στο κόκαλο». 
*εκσυγχρονισμός: *η πολιτική προμετωπίδα των κυβερνήσεων Σημίτη. Ταυτίστηκε με δεξιά, σοσιαλδημοκρατική στροφή. Σήμερα σπάνια χρησιμοποιείται. 
*εμπιστοσύνη: *λεκτική αυτοεπιβεβαίωση της πολιτικής αξιοπιστίας των κομμάτων (π.χ. ΠΑΣΟΚ, δύναμη εμπιστοσύνης). Απαντά επίσης κατά κόρον στη φράση «έχω εμπιστοσύνη στη Δικαιοσύνη», την οποία επαναλαμβάνουν ως Ευαγγέλιο όσα πολιτικά στελέχη βρεθούν κατηγορούμενα (αφού όλα υποστηρίζουν ότι είναι θύματα πολιτικής σκευωρίας βεβαίως...). 
*έξω πάμε καλά: *φράση δηλωτική της φανερής δυσαρμονίας μεταξύ κακής εσωτερικής κατάστασης και καλής εξωτερικής εικόνας της χώρας (Κ. Καραμανλής ο πρεσβύτερος). Χρησιμοποιείται ωστόσο και ευρύτερα. 
*ετεροχρονισμένος: *ουδέτερος όρος που παραπέμπει σε άγρια λιτότητα, όταν σχετίζεται με την (μη) καταβολή της Αυτόματης Τιμαριθμικής Αναπροσαρμογής (κυβερνητική πολιτική ΠΑΣΟΚ, 1985). Σύγχρονη κυνική εκδοχή του, το «πάγωμα μισθών» της κυβέρνησης Καραμανλή. 
*ζαρντινιέρα: *συνώνυμο του μεμονωμένου περιστατικού αστυνομικής βίας. Χαρακτηριστικό «δείγμα» της πάγιας αστυνομικής πρακτικής. Συνοδεύεται πολύ συχνά από εποστρακισμούς σφαιρών, θανάτους ανύποπτων πολιτών και ατιμωρησία των δραστών-αστυνομικών. 
*ζιβάγκο: *ενδυματολογική πρόταση πολιτικού ριζοσπαστισμού της δεκαετίας του '70. Την εισήγαγε ο Α. Παπανδρέου αλλά κράτησε λίγο. 
*ηθικό και νόμιμο: *ο Γ. Βουλγαράκης ταύτισε τις δύο έννοιες, δίνοντας νέο νόημα στις αξίες της πολιτικής. 
*θα μας πάρουν με τις πέτρες: *πρόβλεψη του Γιώργου Παπανδρέου μετά τις αποκαλύψεις του σκανδάλου Ζίμενς, που επιβεβαιώθηκε εν μέρει τον περασμένο Δεκέμβριο με την εξέγερση των νέων. 
*θεσμός είναι μόνο ο κυρίαρχος λαός: *η πρωτότυπη απάντηση του Α. Παπανδρέου στους διώκτες του, το 1989. 
*θυρωρός: *σύμβολο κοινωνικής αναγνώρισης και καταξίωσης τη δεκαετία του '80. Έμεινε στην ιστορία από την παροιμιώδη φράση του Γ. Κατσιφάρα, «Αν δεν ήταν ο Α. Παπανδρέου, δεν θα μας ήξερε ούτε ο θυρωρός της πολυκατοικίας μας». 
*κάθαρση: *προσδιόρισε τη περίοδο του σκανδάλου Κοσκωτά και των ειδικών δικαστηρίων που ακολούθησαν. Κατ’ άλλους, ταυτίζεται απολύτως με το «βρώμικο '89». 
*κάθετα: *ΠΑΣΟΚ νεολογισμός για την απόλυτη διαφωνία. 
*καμένη γη: *τα άδεια ταμεία που άφησε πίσω της η Ν.Δ. το 1981 για να πλήξει την «αλλαγή». 
*Καραμανλής ή τανκς: *η φράση-δίλημμα του Μ. Θεοδωράκη το 1974 θεωρήθηκε από πολλούς τότε εκβιαστική. Τελευταία ο Ευ. Στυλιανίδης επανέλαβε ως φάρσα μάλλον το εκσυγχρονισμένο δίλημμα Καραμανλής ή χάος, για να εισπράξει από την Αννα Διαμαντοπούλου την απάντηση Καραμανλής ίσον χάος. Η εξίσωση του χάους... 
*κασέτα: *εξωθεσμική απειλή για κάθε επίορκο δημόσιο λειτουργό. Γνωστές έχουν μείνει οι «κασέτες της ΚΥΠ» και του Μ. Τριανταφυλλόπουλου, ενώ τελευταία κάνουν θραύση και τα ροζ dvd. 
*κοινωνικός αυτοματισμός: *εισήχθη από το ΠΑΣΟΚ (Δ. Ρέππας) για να επεξηγήσει και να παρακινήσει φαινόμενα εμφύλιας αντίδρασης κοινωνικών ομάδων απέναντι σε άλλες. Εκτοτε τον επικαλούνται, ως λύση ή απειλή, όλες οι στριμωγμένες εξουσίες. 
*κοριός: *βασικό εργαλείο άσκησης πολιτικής. Από την εποχή του Τόμπρα και των ΚΑΦΑΟ, ώς τον άρχικοριό Χ. Μαυρίκη, τον στρατηγό Γρυλλάκη και τη Vodafone, οι υποκλοπές στην Ελλάδα ζουν και βασιλεύουν. 
*κουμπάροι: *πραγματικοί κουμπάροι που παίζουν τους κομματικούς και κρατικούς «μεγαλοπαράγοντες» για ίδιον όφελος (;). Εγιναν γνωστοί πρόσφατα στην υπόθεση ΜΕΒΓΑΛ-Επιτροπής Ανταγωνισμού. 
*κωλόσπιτο: *η ροζ βίλα του Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου και της Δ. Λιάνη στην Εκάλη, διά στόματος Ε. Γιαννόπουλου («Ε, δεν θα μας ρίξουν για ένα κωλόσπιτο»).​
(Συνεχίζεται)


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2010)

*λοχαγός: *άτυπο κομματικό αξίωμα που προσδιορίζει μεσαία σε θέση και ηλικία στελέχη. Απαντά και στα δύο μεγάλα κόμματα. Το κίνημα των «λοχαγών» στήριξε τον Κ. Σημίτη αλλά και τον σημερινό πρωθυπουργό στην αρχηγία. 
*μαζί: *λέξη κλειδί της μεταπολίτευσης για τον προσδιορισμό αλλά και την υφαρπαγή της λαϊκής συναίνεσης (π.χ. «μαζί θα προχωρήσουμε»). Συνηθίζεται ώς τις μέρες μας. 
*μεσάζοντες: *από βδέλλες των αγροτών του κάμπου μεταπήδησαν σε πιο κυριλέ δουλειές (π.χ. εξοπλιστικά, προμήθειες του Δημοσίου κ.ά). 
*mea culpa: *μεγαλόψυχη επίδειξη αυτοκριτικής από τον Α. Παπανδρέου μετά το Νταβός. Σημαίνει «λάθος μου» στα λατινικά. Πρόσφατα ο Κ. Καραμανλής, κάνοντας σκληρή αυτοκριτική, έφτασε στο σημείο να παραδεχθεί ότι υποτίμησε το Βατοπέδι! 
*μηδενική ανοχή (εννοείται κατά της διαφθοράς): *θα μπορούσε να είναι το πιο σύντομο ανέκδοτο της κυβέρνησης Καραμανλή. 
*μη προνομιούχοι: *η ευρεία κοινωνική συμμαχία που ανέδειξε το 1981 σε πλειοψηφικό ρεύμα το ΠΑΣΟΚ. 
*μπάνια του λαού: *ο Α. Παπανδρέου τα χαρακτήρισε ιερά, για να αποφύγει εκλογές καλοκαιριάτικα. Εκτοτε η ρήση απέκτησε διαχρονική αξία και καθολικό σεβασμό. 
*νέο: *επιθετικός προσδιορισμός του απόλυτου κενού. Χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως όταν δεν έχει κανείς τίποτα ουσιαστικό να πει, π.χ. Νέα Ελλάδα, νέα αρχή, νέα διακυβέρνηση, νέο ξεκίνημα. 
*νταβατζήδες: *ήρθε στην επιφάνεια από τη φράση «δεν θα ανεχθούμε να κυβερνούν αυτό τον τόπο 5 νταβατζήδες και 6 συντεχνίες», την οποία φέρεται να είπε το 2004 ο Κ. Καραμανλής σε βουλευτές του, τρώγοντας σουβλάκια στου Μπαϊρακτάρη. Θα μπορούσε να είναι η απάντηση στο all-time classic ερώτημα του θείου του, «Μα επιτέλους, ποιος κυβερνά αυτό τον τόπο;». Στιγματίζει τα γνωστά φαινόμενα διαπλοκής, αν και 5 χρόνια μετά δεν έχει διευκρινιστεί ακόμη πόσοι και ποιοι είναι τελικά οι νταβατζήδες... 
*ντολμαδάκια της Μαρίκας: *γαστρονομικό συνώνυμο της συγκυβέρνησης Τζαννετάκη (Ν.Δ. - ΣΥΝ). 
*ξεπούλημα: *Η εκποίηση δημόσιας περιουσίας από το αντίπαλο κόμμα. 
*οικοσκευή: *έχει δύο ερμηνείες. Προσδιορίζει την κινητή περιουσία του Γλίξμπουργκ που βγήκε κρυφά από το Τατόι επί Μητσοτάκη, αλλά και τις οικοσκευές-δώρα της Ζίμενς σε πολιτικά πρόσωπα. 
*παραπλανηθείς υπουργός (ενίοτε και πρωθυπουργός): *νέα μορφή ιδιότυπης πολιτικής και ποινικής ανευθυνότητας των πολιτικών προσώπων. Ο όρος ανήκει στον εισαγγελέα του Αρείου Πάγου Γ. Σανιδά. 
*πολιτική ευθύνη: *άγνωστης ετυμολογίας και περιεχομένου φράση για το ελληνικό πολιτικό σύστημα, όπου υπουργοί και πρωθυπουργός θεωρούνται περίπου αδαείς και παντελώς ανεύθυνοι άνθρωποι. 
*πράσινη ανάπτυξη: *οικονομική πολιτική νέου, οικολογικού τύπου. Λανσάρεται τα τελευταία χρόνια από τον Γ. Παπανδρέου. 
*πρωθυπουργός: *απαντά κυρίως στο σύνθημα «είσαι και θα είσαι ο πρωθυπουργός» και στη φράση «έναν πρωθυπουργό τον στέλνεις σπίτι του, όχι στο ειδικό δικαστήριο», η οποία αποδίδεται στον Κων. Καραμανλή (θείο), την περίοδο των παραπομπών του Α. Παπανδρέου. 
*ρετιρέ: *συμβολική περιγραφή προνομιούχων στρωμάτων του Δημοσίου (Α. Παπανδρέου). 
*σκληρό ροκ: *μεγάλη σε ένταση πολιτική αντιπαράθεση. Χρησιμοποιήθηκε από τον Κ. Λαλιώτη. 
*σε δέκα χρόνια θα το έχουμε ξεχάσει: *φράση του Κ. Μητσοτάκη το 1991 για το όνομα Μακεδονία. Δηλωτικό της γενικότερης αμηχανίας του πολιτικού συστήματος να λύσει εδώ και 20 χρόνια το ζήτημα. 
*σεμνά και ταπεινά: *κλασικό μότο των δύο τελευταίων κυβερνήσεων Καραμανλή σε θέματα ηθικής τάξεως και συμπεριφοράς. Πώς λέμε «καμία σχέση»! 
*σκάνδαλο, σκανδαλολογία: *αφορά υποθέσεις κλοπής δημόσιας περιουσίας και παραβατικής συμπεριφοράς από πολιτικά πρόσωπα. Η σημασία της εξαρτάται ωστόσο από την οπτική και την πολιτική ένταξη του καθενός. Τελευταία ο Κώστας Καραμανλής, μετά το Βατοπέδι, εισήγαγε την ηπιότερη παραλλαγή «σκανδαλώδη πράγματα». 
*τα δικά μας παιδιά: *οι ημέτεροι που προσλαμβάνονται σε Δημόσιο και ΔΕΚΟ. Μετά το ΑΣΕΠ ονομάζονται και «συμβασιούχοι». 
*τεμαχισμός, τιμάριο: *αφορά το ΠΑΣΟΚ, που κατά τον ιδρυτή του «δεν τεμαχίζεται, δεν τιμαριοποιείται». 
*τρένο: *ταυτίστηκε σημειολογικά με το ΠΑΣΟΚ. Εξού και η φράση «όποιος διαφωνεί, να κατέβει από το τρένο». Στη Ν.Δ χρησιμοποιούν συνήθως το βουκολικότερο παράδειγμα του μαντριού («Οποιος μείνει έξω από το μαντρί τον τρώει ο λύκος»). 
*Τσοβόλα, δώσ’ τα όλα: *φράση του Α. Παπανδρέου σε προεκλογική συγκέντρωση του 1989 στο Περιστέρι. Αποτέλεσε το σήμα κατατεθέν της ακατάσχετης προεκλογικής παροχολογίας, αν και στην πράξη δεν δόθηκαν πολλά... 
*υπευθυνότητα, σοβαρότητα: *την επικαλούνται οι πολιτικοί, μόνο όταν βρεθούν σε δύσκολη θέση. 
*φούσκα: *συνώνυμο της απάτης του Χρηματιστηρίου, για την οποία ουδείς πλήρωσε. Ταυτίσθηκε επίσης με τις λέξεις λαμόγια, αεριτζήδες, παπαγαλάκια. 
*φως στο τούνελ (ή και έξοδος από το τούνελ): *αγαπημένη φράση όλων των υπουργών Οικονομίας, σε περιόδους επιβολής άγριας λιτότητας. 
*χρονοδιάγραμμα: *εγκαθιδρύθηκε στο πολιτικό λεξιλόγιο ως χρονικό πλαίσιο απομάκρυνσης των αμερικανικών βάσεων, που τελικώς παρέμειναν. Εκτοτε χρησιμοποιείται για κάτι που σίγουρα δεν πρόκειται να συμβεί... 
*χρονοντούλαπο (της ιστορίας): *ευρηματική έκφραση του Α. Παπανδρέου για τον σκουπιδοντενεκέ... ​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 3, 2010)

*στιγμιαίο *Χαρακτηρισμός του πραξικοπήματος της 21ης Απριλίου, νομικό κατασκεύασμα επί μεταπολίτευσης, με βάση το οποίο διώχθηκαν ως επίορκοι μόνο πρωτεργάτες της δικτατορίας. Αποτέλεσμα: τα πρώτα χρόνια της μεταπολίτευσης να σκιάζονται από τα...
*σταγονίδια *Συνεργάτες ή συμπαθούντες της δικτατορίας (ιδίως στο στράτευμα) οι οποίοι συνωμοτούσαν (αληθινά ή όχι) για την επαναφορά της στρατοκρατίας.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 3, 2010)

*αποχουντοποίηση**:* η απομάκρυνση των συνεργών και των υποστηρικτών της χούντας (της στρατιωτικής δικτατορίας) από τον κρατικό μηχανισμό και από τις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες: _H _~_ ξεκίνησε αμέσως μετά την αποκατάσταση της δημοκρατίας το 1974. 
_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 3, 2010)

*αεροσυνοδός, αστρολόγος*: κομβικά επαγγέλματα στις παρυφές της εξουσίας, στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1990.


----------



## tsiros (Aug 3, 2010)

*θα μας βρουν απέναντι !!*

αυτό λέγεται ανεξαρτήτως παράταξης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 3, 2010)

*κόμβος * _(κ. της Βιοκαρπέτ, κ. της Χαλάστρας κ.τ.ό)_: Τα οιονεί Δερβενάκια των σύγχρονων κοινωνικών αγώνων, εκεί όπου στρατοπεδεύουν τα μηχανοκίνητα τμήματα των εκάστοτε απεργών με στόχο «να κλείσουν την εθνική οδό»/«να κόψουν την Ελλάδα στα δύο» μέχρι να δικαιωθούν και παράλληλα, να εξασφαλίσουν προβολή των αιτημάτων τους στα λεγόμενα δελτία των οκτώ. Από εδώ ξεκίνησαν μεγάλες πολιτικές σταδιοδρομίες, που έφτασαν μέχρι τα ευρωπαϊκά σαλόνια.

*νίκησε η Τοπική Αυτοδιοίκηση * φράση του Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου, όταν στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1980 το ΠΑΣΟΚ έχασε στις δημοτικές εκλογές και τις τρεις μεγάλες πόλεις (Αθήνα: Έβερτ, Πειραιάς: Ανδριανόπουλος, Θεσσαλονίκη: Κούβελας). Από τότε η έκφραση χρησιμοποιείται ως συνώνυμο της συντριπτικής ήττας, π.χ.
_--Τι έγινε ρε, πάλι πεντάρα φάγαμε;
--Ναι, αλλά νίκησε η Τοπική Αυτοδιοίκηση!_​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 3, 2010)

*σοσιαλμανία*: επικριτικός όρος που χρησιμοποίησαν κύκλοι της παραδοσιακής λαϊκής Δεξιάς για την πολιτική εθνικοποιήσεων (Ολυμπιακή-Ωνάσης, Εμπορική -Ανδρεάδης κ.ά.) που ακολούθησε ο Κων. Καραμανλής με υπουργό Συντονισμού τον Παν. Παπαληγούρα.


----------



## tsiros (Aug 3, 2010)

Ελληνίδες, Ελληνες

όταν έμαθε από γαλλική ευγένεια ο εθνάρχης. 

κατά το κυρίες και κύριοι.

έκτοτε το χρησιμοποιούν όλοι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 3, 2010)

*Κύριε*: _(με κάπα κεφαλαίο)_  Ορθογράφηση την οποία απαιτούσε για την αναφορά σε Εκείνον εκείνον ο τ. πρόεδρος της δημοκρατίας Σαρτζετάκης (μία από τις λιγότερο ενοχλητικές εμμονές του).

*πάμπερς*: _(ενν. κούτες από ~)_  Συσκευή μεταφοράς τούβλων _(ορισμός 1)_. Άλλες παρόμοιες συσκευές: σκουπιδοσακούλα (_μαύρη_), χαρτοφύλακας (_σινιέ_).

*τελάρα, μάχη των τελάρων*: Ο πρώτος συμβιβασμός των σοσιαλιστικών ιδεωδών του ΠΑΣΟΚ με τον στυγνό ελληνικό μεταπρατικό καπιταλισμό, όταν τους πρώτους μήνες της κυβέρνησης της Αλλαγής προσπάθησαν να σπάσουν τα κυκλώματα των χοντρεμπόρων της Κεντρικής Λαχαναγοράς, οι οποίοι αντιπαρατέθηκαν και κέρδισαν τη μάχη εξαφανίζοντας τα τελάρα μεταφοράς φρούτων και λαχανικών.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 3, 2010)

-πρασινοφρουρός
-περήφανα γηρατειά

(χωρίς ερμηνεία, είμαι σε διακοπές  )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 4, 2010)

*καλαμπόκι*:  αγροτικός καταλύτης της μοναδικής καταδίκης πολιτικού σε φυλάκιση για σκάνδαλο με κοινοτικές επιδοτήσεις (ο υφυπουργός του ΠΑΣΟΚ Αθανασόπουλος).

*μηδέν συν μηδέν ίσον δεκατέσσερα*:  ανώτερα μητσοτάκεια μαθηματικά.

*παπάκι*:  σύμβολο εποχούμενου αντιμητσοτακισμού, όπως στο σύνθημα _«καλύτερα παπάκι παρά τον Μητσοτάκη» _(όταν ο τότε αρχηγός της ΝΔ υποσχέθηκε φτηνότερα ΙΧ αν κέρδιζε στις εκλογές του '93).


----------



## tsiros (Aug 4, 2010)

*Φυγή προς τα μπρός.* Τί σύλληψη!

*Έλλειμμα δημοκρατίας* 

*μή Δημοκρατία*

Γενικώς οι αρνήσεις επιχειρούνται πλέον με το μή. 

τέλος, η πιό στραπατσαρισμένη λέξη.

*τά αδιέξοδα.*


----------



## Earion (Aug 6, 2010)

*λοιπές δημοκρατικές δυνάμεις*: τα μικρά αδερφάκια του ΠΑΣΟΚ, που ο μεγάλος αδερφός τους ρίχνει και καμιά σφαλιάρα άμα ατακτούν.

*το μήνυμα ελήφθη*: όταν τα σκανταλιάρικα όντως ατακτούν, εκεί που πονάει (μπροστά στην κάλπη).

*ωσεί παρών*: υπέροχο μάθημα ήθους από δημοκρατικό πολίτη, όταν τον κάλεσε η δικαιοσύνη της πατρίδας του να παρουσιαστεί στο δικαστήριο. Το περιοδικό _Αντί _είχε ρίξει το σύνθημα να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε όλοι στις συναλλαγές μας με τις αρχές (π.χ. με την εφορία), αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έπιασε.

*εγώ απλώς προεδρεύω*: κι εγώ απλώς σε διακοπές είμαι και πέρασα από την Αθήνα ίσα ίσα να ρίξω κανένα μάτι βιαστικά στη Λεξιλογία. Αλλάζουμε θέση;

*αυτή είναι η Ελλάδα*: φράση απόγνωσης κάποιου πολίτη που όλοι νομίζαμε ότι ήταν πρωθυπουργός. Εκείνος απ΄ό,τι φαίνεται δεν το νόμιζε.

*έγχρωμα ψηφοδέλτια*: πώς να εξασφαλίσετε τη μυστικότητα της ψήφου. Το ανώτατο στάδιο δημοκρατικής διαδικασίας.


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2010)

*ντοράκι* (συν. πληθ. *ντοράκια*): υποστηρικτής της Ντόρας Μπακογιάννη στο κόμμα της Νέας Δημοκρατίας. (Τώρα πλέον μέλος μιας ιδιόμορφης πέμπτης φάλαγγας.)


----------



## Elsa (Aug 6, 2010)

Αδελφοποιημένες πόλεις 
Αποπυρηνικοποιημένος Δήμος


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2010)

Elsa said:


> Αδελφοποιημένες πόλεις
> Αποπυρηνικοποιημένος Δήμος



Το πρώτο σαν ιδέα και εφαρμογή και όνομα υπήρχε και πιο πριν. 
Το δεύτερο όμως, έχεις δίκιο Έλσα, το είχα ξεχάσει. Και θυμάμαι κάτι πανό "Χαϊδάρι, Αποπυρηνικοποιημένη Ζώνη" (ή άλλος δήμος πυκνοκατοικημένος, εξ ορισμού ακατάλληλος για πυρηνικές εφαρμογές)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 6, 2010)

*Πρωτοβουλία των Έξι* (όχι και πολύ τυχερά τα μέλη της, όσο να πεις)


----------



## Themis (Aug 6, 2010)

*Μήπως είσαι ΚΟΔΗΣΟ;*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 6, 2010)

*Φεστιβάλ Νεολαίας*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 6, 2010)

.
*Α.Τ.Α.*​.
.
Αυτόματη Τιμαριθμική Αναπροσαρμογή.

Τόσο γρήγορα ξεχάσαμε, ε;


----------



## tsiros (Aug 8, 2010)

*Διαρθρωτικές αλλαγές* : κάτι αλλαγές που έπρεπε να κάνουμε, δεν τις κάναμε γιατί φαίνεται περιμέναμε κάποιο θαύμα, το θαύμα δεν έγινε, έφθασε ο κόμπος στο χτένι και φωνάξαμε άλλους για να τις κάνουν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 8, 2010)

Σκέφτηκα να διευρύνουμε και λίγο την εμβέλεια των αναζητήσεών μας και πέρα από τα πολιτικά:

*τίμιος γίγαντας*:  Θυμίζω: Ευρωμπάσκετ 1987, που κέρδισε η Ελλάδα νικώντας στο ΣΕΦ τη Σοβιετία με δύο βολές του Αργύρη Καμπούρη στα τελευταία δευτερόλεπτα. Με παλλόμενη από συγκίνηση φωνή, ο Φίλιππας Συρίγος περιγράφει «Στη γραμμή των βολών ο Αργύρης Καμπούρης, ο τίμιος γίγαντας παίρνει την μπάλα στα χέρια του...»

Πολύ ήθελε μετά να γίνει φράση που χρησιμοποιείται για να χαρακτηρίσει τον καλόκαρδο αλλά ατσούμπαλο της (εφηβικής) παρέας;


----------



## tsiros (Aug 9, 2010)

*Εσωστρέφεια* : όταν σ' ένα κόμμα έχει ξεσπάσει φαγωμάρα γιατί πάτωσαν στις εκλογές ή στις δημοσκοπήσεις.

*Εξωστρέφεια *: όταν ένα κόμμα "αφουγκράζεται" τα προβλήματα του λαού.

*κομματική πειθαρχία *: απαιτείται κατά τις κρίσιμες ψηφοφορίες, στις άλλες των περιπτώσεων η ψήφος δεν έχει και τόση σημασία.


----------



## SLY (Aug 16, 2010)

*Α ρε Παπαδόπουλος/χούντα που σας χρειάζεται: *νοσταλγικό.


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2010)

Και με την ευκαιρία: μας άδειασε τη γωνιά *ο σκύλος της ΕΣΑ*.


----------



## SLY (Aug 16, 2010)

nickel said:


> Και με την ευκαιρία: μας άδειασε τη γωνιά *ο σκύλος της ΕΣΑ*.



*Σιγά μην κλάψω, σιγά μη φοβηθώ*: εσχάτως πολιτικολογημένο από το τσιπρέικο. ;)


----------



## tsiros (Aug 20, 2010)

είχαμε την "αυτοδιοίκηση", ήρθε καπάκι -μόλις- και το "αυτοδιοικητικός".

άμα έχεις αυτό το "περί τάς νοήσεις αδρεπήβολον", δεν μπορείς να το κρύψεις.


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2010)

tsiros said:


> είχαμε την "αυτοδιοίκηση", ήρθε καπάκι -μόλις- και το "αυτοδιοικητικός".



Πώς το εννοείτε το «μόλις». Όπως ο άλλος είδε νεολογισμό σε λέξη ηλικίας 200 ετών; Γιατί την _αυτοδιοίκηση_ την έχουμε από τα μέσα του 19ου αιώνα και τον _αυτοδιοικητικό_ από το 1886, διαβάζω. Και βέβαια κάθεται του καλού καιρού στον Δημητράκο και λοιπούς μεταγενέστερους.




tsiros said:


> άμα έχεις αυτό το "περί τάς νοήσεις αδρεπήβολον", δεν μπορείς να το κρύψεις.


Να βάζετε και κανένα ερμηνευτικό υπόμνημα: 
αδρεπήβολον = μεγαλεπήβολον. _Το περί τάς νοήσεις αδρεπήβολον_, την ικανότητα να διατυπώνεις υψηλά νοήματα.


----------



## tsiros (Aug 21, 2010)

κι' άν κάποιος αναζητούσε το νόημα της φράσης, θά πεφτε πάνω σ' αυτό


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Είμαστε 120% εκτός θέματος και θα μας επιπλήξουν γι' αυτό, αλλά έχει εκεί που με στείλατε ένα ερωτικό ποιημάτιο του Παύλου Σιλεντιάριου από την Παλατινή, στο οποίο δεν μπορώ να αντισταθώ (και με την ευκαιρία διορθώνω κάνα δυο λαθάκια):

Ῥίψωμεν, χαρίεσσα, τὰ φάρεα, γυμνὰ δὲ γυμνοῖς
ἐμπελάσῃ γυίοις γυῖα περιπλοκάδην·
μηδὲν ἔοι τὸ μεταξύ· Σεμιράμιδος γὰρ ἐκεῖνο
τεῖχος ἐμοὶ δοκέει λεπτὸν ὕφασμα σέθεν·
στήθεα δ' ἐζεύχθω τά τε χείλεα· τἆλλα δὲ σιγῇ
κρυπτέον· ἐχθαίρω τὴν ἀθυροστομίην. ​
Αντιγράφω (σχεδόν) την ελεύθερη μετάφραση, αλλά άλλοι εδώ τα αναδεικνύουν αυτά:

Ας πετάξουμε, κούκλα μου, τα ρούχα μας. Και γυμνοί
ας πλέξουμε τα γυμνά μας μέλη.
Τίποτα ανάμεσά μας. Σαν το τείχος της Βαβυλώνας
μου φαίνεται το λεπτό ύφασμα που φοράς.
Στήθη και χείλη ας ζευγαρώσουμε. Τ' άλλα ας τα κρύψουμε 
στη σιωπή, μιας και απεχθάνομαι την πολυλογία.​
Με άλλα λόγια, όλο το έμμετρο αποσκοπεί να της ζητήσει να βγάζει το σκασμό την ώρα που κάνουν έρωτα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 21, 2010)

*Τσάρος της οικονομίας*: Ο συνδυασμός των ιδιοτήτων του υπουργού Εθνικής Οικονομίας (των «μεγάλων») και του υπουργού Οικονομικών (των «καθημερινών») σε ένα πρόσωπο. Καθιερώθηκε για τον Μάκη Αρσένη σύζυγο Λούκας. Τον τίτλο τίμησαν προσωπικότητες της πολιτικής όπως ο Γιώργος Αλογοσκούφης. Η χρήση του τίτλου σήμερα για τον Γ. Παπακωνσταντίνου μόνο δημοσιογραφικώ δικαιώματι μπορεί να δικαιολογηθεί (ιδίως Λούκας πανταχού παρούσης).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 21, 2010)

Ωραία, κι εγώ ανέβαζα την ίδια ώρα κατάλληλο λήμμα για συνδυασμένες πλακίτσες. Αλλά...

πού;...

να τόξερα;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 11, 2010)

Μέχρι να εκδοθεί ειδικό λεξικό για τον Συνασπισμό: *πασοκογενείς συλλογικότητες*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 11, 2010)

*πρωθυπουργήσιμος* Νεολογισμός του Θόδωρου Πάγκαλου που πέρασε σε γενικότερη χρήση (π.χ. «Εγώ είχα πει ότι υπάρχουν οχτώ στελέχη που ήταν ικανά να είναι πρωθυπουργοί» από τον ιστότοπό του).


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2010)

Τα παρακάτω είναι φετινής κοπής. Μπαίνουν στην ίδια περίοδο ή με το Μνημόνιο είναι πραγματικά καιρός να πούμε ότι τερματίστηκε η μεταπολιτευτική εποχή και κάθε λωτοφάγος στον πάγκο του;

Από το σημερινό της Μαριάννας Τζιαντζή (τα πλαγιοέντονα, δικά μου):

Νέοι όροι έχουν εισαχθεί τους τελευταίους μήνες στο καθημερινό πολιτικό μας λεξιλόγιο, όπως διαπιστώνουμε παρακολουθώντας τα δελτία. Η *τρόικα* και οι *τροϊκανοί*, το *Μνημόνιο* και οι *αντιμνημονιακοί* (η λέξη «φιλομνημονιακός» δεν έχει μέχρι στιγμής ακουστεί). «*Αυτοδιοικητικοί*» έχουν βαφτιστεί οι ανεξάρτητοι (ή φερόμενοι ως ανεξάρτητοι) υποψήφιοι στις δημοτικές εκλογές. «Δεν υποστηρίζουμε κομματικά στελέχη, αλλά αυτοδιοικητικές προσωπικότητες με κύρος», λένε κάποιοι. («Τι θα γίνεις, παιδάκι μου, όταν μεγαλώσεις;» «Aυτοδιοικητικός, μπαμπάκο».)
[...]
Η *μετρολογία* και η *μνημονιολογία* είναι τα νέα γλωσσικά μας αποκτήματα. Ο κ. πρωθυπουργός, στην πρόσφατη ομιλία του στη ΔΕΘ, ζήτησε από τα ΜΜΕ να σταματήσουν τη «μετρολογία», δηλαδή να μη μιλούν για «νέα» μέτρα. Η «μνημονιολογία», σύμφωνα με την προχθεσινή ομιλία του κ. Παπανδρέου στο Εθνικό Συμβούλιο του ΠΑΣΟΚ, είναι εκείνο πίσω από το οποίο κρύβονται οι δυνάμεις που παλεύουν για να κρατήσουν την Ελλάδα καθηλωμένη στο χθες.

«Δεν μας τρομάζουν τα νέα μέτρα», τραγουδάει ο Λουκιανός Κηλαηδόνης. Ο στίχος θα μπορούσε να συμπληρωθεί με τη φράση «μας αρκούν τα παλιά» ή «ήδη μας έχουν τρομάξει τα παλιά» — αυτό τουλάχιστον δείχνει η καθημερινή εμπειρία μας.

Πώς να γοητεύσει αυτή η πολιτική τους νέους ανθρώπους; Ποιος να αναθαρρήσει ακούγοντας περί «*πολυεπίπεδης ενεργοποίησης*» στην εξωτερική μας πολιτική;
[...]​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2010)

nickel said:


> Τα παρακάτω είναι φετινής κοπής. Μπαίνουν στην ίδια περίοδο ή με το Μνημόνιο είναι πραγματικά καιρός να πούμε ότι τερματίστηκε η μεταπολιτευτική εποχή και κάθε λωτοφάγος στον πάγκο του;



Μήπως εννοούσες _*πακετοφάγος_ (λεξιπλασία);

*μακέτο* (_ενν._ μακέτα έργου) = γλωσσικό ολίσθημα του τ. πρωθυπουργού Κ. Σημίτη, που είναι άγνωστο τι ακριβώς σκεφτόταν. Ότι η λέξη είναι το μακέτο, τα μακέτα; Ότι μακέτο είναι η μακέτα που θα υλοποιηθεί με κάποιο πακέτο (_βλ.λ._);

*πακέτο* = επιχορηγήσεις της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης από φόρους κουτόφραγκων που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν για τη ραγδαία ανάπτυξη της χώρας και των εισαγωγών Πόρσε την τελευταία 35ετία. Τα σημαντικότερα από αυτά απέκτησαν όνομα ή επώνυμο. Το Πακέτο Ντελόρ, το Δεύτερο Πακέτο. Καταναλογία, δημιουργήθηκαν και τοπικά πακέτα και πακετάκια.


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2010)

Στις 4 (!) αργκοτικές σημασίες που έχει το slang.gr για το _πακέτο_, η μία δικαίως έφτασε στις σελίδες του ΛΝΕΓ:

*πακέτο* [...] 5. (αργκό των νέων) απογοήτευση, δυσάρεστη εξέλιξη, πάθημα: _μεγάλο πακέτο η σημερινή μέρα- όλα μου πήγαν στραβά_· κυρ. στη ΦΡ. *τρώω πακέτο*: _έφαγα πακέτο με τις εξετάσεις στο σχολείο || «την είχε ερωτευθεί κι όταν τα χάλασαν, έφαγε πακέτο»_ (εφημ.).​
Τελικά, κι από το πακέτο Ντελόρ θα μας μείνει η απογοήτευση.


----------



## SLY (Sep 20, 2010)

"Είναι μακέτο τούτο το έργο;"





ΙΕΚ ΤΑΠΕΡΜΑΝ


----------



## daeman (Oct 13, 2010)

Τις *πλατιές λαϊκές μάζες* ξεχάσαμε.
Συνηθισμένα τα βουνά στα χιόνια, όμως· οι περισσότεροι τις θυμούνται όποτε βολεύει.


----------



## jjk4591 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Εκφράσεις/ λέξεις της μεταπολιτευτικής εποχής*

*Ακόμη καλύτερες μέρες*: από τα κεντρικά προεκλογικά συνθήματα του ΠΑΣΟΚ στις εκλογές του Ιουνίου 1985. Επανεξελέγη το ΠΑΣΟΚ, αλλά αντί για τις "ακόμη καλύτερες μέρες" ήρθε η ΠΝΠ (πράξη νομοθετικού περιεχομένου) και η ανώμαλη προσγείωση...
*Επιτέλους, τέλος! *: επίσης προεκλογικό σύνθημα στις εκλογές του Οκτώβρη 1993. Υπήρξε και "λάϊτ-μοτίβ" των τηλεοπτικών σποτ που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν για πρώτη φορά (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) σε εκείνες τις εκλογές.
*Πάμε!*: χρησιμοποιήθηκε στις τελευταίες εθνικές εκλογές απ τον ΓΑΠ αντί του θρυλικού "Μαζί" που "ταυτίσθηκε" με τον πατέρα του.
*Κομιστής:*λέξη που ακούστηκε μέχρις αηδίας κατά το πρώτο δίμηνο-τρίμηνο του 2008, χαρακτηρισμός του δημοσιογράφου που παρέδωσε το ροζ dvd της υπόθεσης Ζαχόπουλου στο πρωθυπουργικό γραφείο. Της ίδιας εποχής κι η περίφημη *"35χρονη"*, που πέρασε στην ιστορία ως η μόνη δημόσια λειτουργός που μπήκε φυλακή επί 8 μήνες!
*έωλος/διακύβευμα*: λέξεις που λανσάρισε στην πολιτική ζωή η ανανεωτική αριστερά (αν δεν κάνω λάθος). Η πρώτη χρησιμοποιήθηκε με λάθος...έννοια (αβάσιμος, αστήριχτος), ενώ σημαίνει μπαγιάτικος. Η δεύτερη... δεν υπήρχε! Αποτελεί νεολογισμό (προέρχεται απ το διακυβεύω-ομαι), αλλά δεν χρησιμοποιούνταν ουσιαστικό. Αν πάντως έπρεπε να προκύψει ουσιαστικό, θάταν γένους θηλυκού...


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 14, 2010)

Καλώς όρισες, jjk4591.

Θα ξέρεις ότι σύμφωνα με τα λεξικά, π.χ. ΛΚΝ, το έωλος μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σήμερα με την έννοια αβάσιμος, έστω κι αν η αρχική του σημασία είναι μπαγιάτικος. Οπότε, μήπως δεν είναι τόσο τραγικό λάθος να το λέει κάποιος που στο κάτω-κάτω δεν είναι και λεξικογράφος;
*έωλος -η -ο *[éolos] E5 *:* (λόγ.) κυρίως ως χαρακτηρισμός επιχειρημάτων, σοφισμάτων κτλ. που είναι ξεπερασμένα και που κατά συνέπεια δεν έχουν ουσιαστικό περιεχόμενο, που είναι αβάσιμα. [λόγ. < αρχ. _ἕωλος _(αρχική σημ.: μπαγιάτικος)] ​


----------



## sarant (Dec 14, 2010)

Καλώς ήρθες αγαπητέ στη Λεξιλογία!

Αν επιτρέπεις, μια παρατήρηση:
Το έωλος με τη σημασία "αβάσιμος, αστήριχτος" το λανσάρισε ο Κέλσος, ο εθνικός φιλόσοφος του 2ου αιώνα μ.Χ. που έγραψε "έωλα τα περί αναστάσεως νεκρών και κρίσεως θεού". Αλλά και ο Επιφάνιος, χριστιανός του 4ου αι. έγραψε "έωλα δε, Μάρκελλε, και ψευδή ταύτα", ο δε Χρυσόστομος: "έωλος ούτος ο λόγος και ου αληθής", ο δε Θεοδώρητος "έωλος πανταχόθεν αποδέδεικται η των πολεμίων συκοφαντία". Ακολουθούν και πολλοί άλλοι ανά τους αιώνες, που χρησιμοποιούν τη λέξη έωλος με τη σημασία αβάσιμος, αστήριχτος -δεκάδες και δεκάδες ανευρέσεις προπολεμικά. 

Επειδή δεν φαίνεται στις φράσεις αυτές να σημαίνει "μπαγιάτικος", μπορούμε να συμπεράνουμε ότι ή αυτό που λες δεν στέκει ή ο Κέλσος και ο Επιφάνιος... ανήκαν στην ανανεωτική αριστερά. (Και άραγε ήταν με τον Τσίπρα ή με τον Κουβέλη; ) :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2010)

Καλωσήρθες, φίλτατε ή φίλτατη.

Επειδή δεν μ' άφησαν να πω τίποτα για τον _έωλο_, να προσθέσω ότι για το _διακύβευμα_ υπάρχει υλικό στο νήμα *stake = διακύβευμα και άλλα παλούκια* και ότι αποσαφηνίζουμε το φύλο μας από το User CP, για να βγαίνει το απαραίτητο συμβολάκι (




ή



).


----------



## stathis (Apr 14, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> *αεροσυνοδός, αστρολόγος*: κομβικά επαγγέλματα στις παρυφές της εξουσίας, στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1990.


Θες να πεις στα μέσα (και τέλη) της δεκαετίας του 1980... (δικαιολογείσαι γιατί δεν είχες γεννηθεί τότε)


----------



## sarant (Apr 14, 2011)

Σε σχέση με το χρονοντούλαπο στο προκείμενο γλωσσάρι, είχαμε μια κουβέντα με φίλο του ιστολογίου μου. Το έψαξα, και το σκέτο χρονοντούλαπο χρονολογείται τουλάχιστο από τη δεκ. του 1920. Αν πιστωθεί κάτι στον Αντρέα *ίσως* είναι η προσθήκη "της ιστορίας", και ασφαλώς ότι έκανε δημοφιλή τον όρο.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 18, 2011)

Για να δούμε αν θα πιάσει αυτό: *με όρους Φουκουσίμα*.


----------



## Earion (Nov 12, 2011)

*Το ΠΑΣΟΚ στην κυβέρνηση, ο λαός στην εξουσία*.


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2013)

Ο Νίκος Ορφανός στο protagon.gr θυμάται κάποιες από τις άσχημες στιγμές του ΠΑΣΟΚ στα χρόνια του Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου, αλλά έχει γλωσσική αξία το φρασεολόγιο που συγκεντρώνει σ' ένα «δίσκο»:

Αν, λοιπόν, συγκεφαλαιώναμε την πασοκική εποχή σε έναν φανταστικό μουσικό δίσκο, θα ήταν περίπου ως εξής:

Πα.Σο.Κ.: Τα τραγούδια της μεγάλης δημοκρατικής παράταξης.

(δίσκος βινυλίου)

Α' πλευρά
1. Ραντεβού με την Ιστορία
2. Ο λαός δεν ξεχνά τι σημαίνει Δεξιά
3. Συμβόλαιο με το λαό
4. Στις δεκαοκτώ, σοσιαλισμό (άσμα φθινοπωρινό και πένθιμο)
5. Περήφανα νιάτα, τιμημένα γηρατειά
6. ΕΟΚ & ΝΑΤΟ, το ίδιο συνδικάτο (αριστερό, δημώδες)
7. Έξω οι βάσεις του θανάτου (αγνώστου, Αριστερού συνθέτη)

Β' πλευρά
1. Το τρένο της Αλλαγής
2. Καμένη γη
3. Για ακόμα καλύτερες μέρες
4. Το χρονοντούλαπο της Ιστορίας
5. Εμπρός, Αντρέα, για μια Ελλάδα νέα
6. Το ποτάμι δε γυρίζει πίσω
7. Η Ελλάδα ανήκει στους Έλληνες

Bonus track
-Mea culpa (enigma remix)
-Το Πασόκ είναι εδώ (σούστα house by d.j. Tourloumoussi)
-Τσοβόλα, δώσ' τα όλα (άσμα απ’ το μέλλον)

Μουσική-στίχοι: Ανδρέας Παπανδρέου, Πακ και λοιπές κλαδικές Σουηδίας και νήσων.
Συμμετέχει η χορωδία των διορισμένων αεροσυνοδών της Ολυμπιακής και κρητικό μπαλέτο από την Ελούντα.

Καλή ακρόαση!​


----------



## bernardina (Jul 3, 2013)

Έψαξα όλο το νήμα και δεν τη βρήκα τη θριαμβευτική φράση:

*Ο Αγώνας τώρα Δικαιώνεται!*


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2013)

*Εμπρός για μια νέα Ελλάδα
Εμπρός, Αντρέα, για μια Ελλάδα νέα*

Τα θυμήθηκε ο Μπουκάλας:
Οσο ξέρω, ουδείς ΠΑΣΟΚτζής κοινοποίησε επίσημα τη δυσαρέσκειά του για το γεγονός ότι οι «γαλάζιοι», με ξεθυμασμένη φαίνεται την έμπνευσή τους, πήραν από τα χείλη και τα πανό των «πράσινων» ένα σύνθημα που αποτελεί στοιχείο της ταυτότητάς τους και το ιδιοποιήθηκαν. Εννοώ το «Νέα Ελλάδα» που προβάλλεται πλάι πλάι με το «Νέα Δημοκρατία», δίκην εξισώσεως. Ουδείς «πράσινος» θυμήθηκε το «Εμπρός για μια νέα Ελλάδα»; Ουδείς το ακόμα πιο χαρακτηριστικό «Εμπρός, Αντρέα, για μια Ελλάδα νέα»; Πώς ακριβώς τιμά τον γενάρχη του το ΠΑΣΟΚ; Λησμονώντας τη συνθηματολογημένη πολιτική κληρονομιά του; Τίποτα δεν τους πειράζει πια αφότου το πιο δικό τους σύνθημα, «η Ελλάδα ανήκει στους Ελληνες», το σφετερίστηκε πρώτα ο ΛΑΟΣ κι ύστερα η Χ.Α.;
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathpolitics_1_05/07/2013_507656


----------



## cougr (Jul 6, 2013)

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν είναι το σωστό νήμα για το ερώτημά μου αλλά γνωρίζει κανείς από πού προέκυψε ο όρος «*Γιαμπαζολισμός*»; Δηλαδή, από ποιες λέξεις απαρτίζεται; 

[...]Στα πρώτα χρόνια της πασοκικής λοιμικής, η φωνή του τελευταίου ίχνους τίμιας Αριστεράς, το περιοδικό «ΑΝΤΙ», είχε εισαγάγει τον όρο «*Γιαμπαζολισμός*» για να εντοπίσει το καινοφανές του είδους της τηλεοπτικής προπαγάνδας που είχε λανσάρει η ΕΡΤ. Και ήταν μάλλον αναιμικό το προσωποπαγές παράδειγμα σε σύγκριση με το τι ακολούθησε στις επόμενες δεκαετίες της πράσινης και της γαλάζιας πασοκοκρατίας[...] _(H EPT ξεγύμνωσε την πολιτική υποκρισία- Kathimerini.gr)_


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 6, 2013)

Πρέπει να είναι Γιομπαζολισμός. Βγαίνει από το όνομα του Μάκη Γιομπαζολιά, που ήταν δημοσιογράφος της εποχής εκείνης.


----------



## cougr (Jul 6, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ Alex! Aυτό πρέπει να 'ναι αλλά ούτε που το σκέφτηκα.


----------



## sarant (Jul 7, 2013)

nickel said:


> *Εμπρός για μια νέα Ελλάδα
> Εμπρός, Αντρέα, για μια Ελλάδα νέα*
> 
> Τα θυμήθηκε ο Μπουκάλας:
> ...



Ναι, αλλά ούτε ο Μπουκάλας θυμήθηκε ότι "Νέα Ελλάδα" ήταν ο τίτλος της εφημερίδας που έβγαλε (χωρίς να το λέει ανοιχτά) το ΚΚΕ αμέσως μετά τη μεταπολίτευση και πριν νομιμοποιηθεί (ώστε να μπορεί να βγάλει τον Ριζοσπάστη ως όργανό του). Βγήκε αρχές Αυγούστου 1974 ως τις 25 Σεπτεμβρίου. 

Και άλλωστε Νέα Δημοκρατία ήταν το καθεστώς που είχε στόχο να εγκαθιδρύσει το 9ο συνέδριο του παράνομου ακόμα ΚΚΕ το 1973. 

Γενικά, οι σημαδιακές λέξεις και φράσεις είναι λίγες, οπότε...


----------



## Earion (Jul 7, 2013)

Αφού πήγαμε τόσο παλιά, ας ανοίξουμε και τα ντουλάπια της μνήμης. Με τη νομιμοποίηση του ΚΚΕ το καλοκαίρι του 1974 η Ελλάδα βρέθηκε με δύο κομουνιστικά κόμματα, εκείνο που αυτοπροσδιοριζόταν ως «Εσωτερικού» (επωνυμία κληρονομημένη από το «Γραφείο Εσωτερικού») και το άλλο. Το άλλο πώς θα λεγόταν; Η φυσιολογική αντίδραση πολλών ήταν «Εξωτερικού». Και πράγματι, έτσι ειπώθηκε (είμαι αυτήκοος και αυτόπτης μάρτυς), αλλά για λίγο. Το κόμμα έσπευσε να διαμαρτυρηθεί και να αποκαταστήσει (να επιβάλει;) την τάξη, και από τότε έμεινε στα χρονικά η έκφραση «Ένα είναι το κόμμα!»






_Απογευματινή _23 Νοεμβρίου 1974


----------



## sarant (Jul 7, 2013)

Για αρκετόν καιρό (χρόνια, πάνω από δέκα, αλλά σταδιακά όλο και λιγότερο) ακουγόταν το "Εξ" και τα μέλη του ΚΚΕ δυσανασχετούσαν ακούγοντάς το. "Εξ και ξερός" είχε πει μέσα στη Βουλή ο Λυκούργος Καλλέργης σε κάποιον συνάδελφό του που είχε πει "κουκουέ εξ".


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Δεν ξέρω αν θα μπει στις εκφράσεις της μεταπολιτευτικής εποχής, δεν ξέρω καν αν θα μπει στις αυθόρμητες εξομολογήσεις της τροϊκανής εποχής, αλλά ξέρω σίγουρα ότι θα μπει σήμερα εδώ το περιβόητο πλέον ξέσπασμα του πρωθυπουργού στα ανοιχτά μικρόφωνα.

*Γαμώ το κεφάλι μου, ο μαλάκας.* (Αντώνης Σαμαράς, πρωθυπουργός, 17/7/2013)

Ευκαιρία όμως να ξεσηκώσω από τα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου ένα κομμάτι που ανήκει σε τούτο το νήμα, με εκφράσεις ιστορικές αλλά και σαρδάμ αξιολησμόνητα:

Δεν αποκλείεται μάλιστα να μείνει η φράση — όπως στον Χαρίλαο Τρικούπη χρωστάμε το «ανθ’ ημών ο κ. Γουλιμής» (άσχετο αν το είπε ή όχι), στον Γεώργιο Παπανδρέου το «Μέγα πλήθος μέγα πάθος», στον Κωνσταντίνο Καραμανλή τα «Ανήκομεν εις την Δύσιν», «Έξω πάμε καλά» και «Όταν λέμε ισόβια, εννοούμε ισόβια», στον Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου το «χρονοντούλαπο της ιστορίας», το «μη πόλεμος» και το «μέα κούλπα», στον Κώστα Καραμανλή τους «πέντε νταβατζήδες» και στον Γιώργο Παπανδρέου το «Λεφτά υπάρχουν» και τα «μηδέν εις το πηλήκιον», «πάση Θεού» και «όλοι στις κάλτσες», στον Αντώνη Σαμαρά θα χρωστάει η ελληνική φρασεολογία το «γαμώ το κεφάλι μου».


----------



## Zann (Jul 21, 2013)

Με ενοχλεί που μπαίνει στο ίδιο τσουβάλι το "λεφτά υπάρχουν" με το "μηδέν εις το πηλίκιο". Το πρώτο είναι πολιτική άποψη (ή σκόπιμη κοροϊδία, το πιθανότερο) και δικαίως έμεινε στην ιστορία και στιγματίζει τον ΓΑΠ που την ξεστόμισε. Είναι αντίστοιχο του "ό,τι είναι νόμιμο, είναι και ηθικό".

Το δεύτερο όμως είναι καθαρό σαρδάμ. Τι να κάνουμε, δεν έχουμε όλη την άνεση να ρητορεύουμε δημοσίως και μερικές φορές μας ξεφεύγουν και ακυρολεξίες και λάθη προφοράς.

Αντιθέτως, φαίνεται ότι κανείς δεν θυμάται τον πρωτεργάτη της ρητορικής σαπουνόφουσκας, τον άνθρωπο που τα λεκτικά λάθη του έδειχναν το επίπεδο της πολιτικής σκέψης του, τον πολιτικό που για χάρη του γράφτηκαν βιβλία για τις ρήσεις του: τον Μιλτιάδη Έβερτ. Ένας βουλευτής της ΝΔ μάλιστα είχε αγανακτήσει τόσο πολύ που είχε στείλει επιστολή σε όλους τους συναδέλφους του στο κόμμα διαμαρτυρόμενος για τον αρχηγό τους που τους εξέθετε. Κι όμως, όλα ξεχασμένα, ποιος ξέρει γιατί.


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2013)

Zann said:


> Με ενοχλεί που μπαίνει στο ίδιο τσουβάλι το "λεφτά υπάρχουν" με το "μηδέν εις το πηλίκιο".


Το τσουβάλιασμα το παρατηρούμε σε πολλά νήματα, γλωσσικά και μη, οπουδήποτε μαζεύεται πολλή ύλη. 
Ακόμα και στην ανακύκλωση, είναι ελάχιστες οι χώρες όπου έχουν πειστεί οι πολίτες να φέρνουν τα είδη για ανακύκλωση χωρισμένα σε κατηγορίες. Έχεις να διαλέξεις: θέλω να μου φέρνουν πράγμα, έστω και τσουβαλιασμένο, ή να απαιτώ διαχωρισμό, με τον κίνδυνο να μη μου φέρουν τίποτα;

Ο διαχωρισμός είναι ένα βήμα στην προσθήκη αξίας. Αν θέλει κάποιος να αξιοποιήσει τη χύμα ύλη που υπάρχει σε πολλά νήματα, θα πρέπει να προσθέσει το στοιχείο του διαχωρισμού, της κατηγοριοποίησης, της ταξινόμησης. 



> Κι όμως, όλα ξεχασμένα, ποιος ξέρει γιατί.


Το μόνο που θυμάμαι είναι η «Η Απωνία» — μαθητικό λάθος του Έβερτ που (κακώς) είχε κοινοποιήσει ο Ρένος Αποστολίδης. Αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι αυτά μένουν στην επικαιρότητα όσο και ο διαπράξας παραμένει μάχιμος αντίπαλος, αλλιώς έρχονται καινούργια και τα υποκαθιστούν. Ωστόσο, μια και εδώ καλύπτουμε μια ολόκληρη εποχή, τίποτα δεν σε εμποδίζει να συγκεντρώσεις υλικό και να το καταθέσεις.


----------



## sarant (Jul 21, 2013)

Zann said:


> Με ενοχλεί που μπαίνει στο ίδιο τσουβάλι το "λεφτά υπάρχουν" με το "μηδέν εις το πηλίκιο". Το πρώτο είναι πολιτική άποψη (ή σκόπιμη κοροϊδία, το πιθανότερο) και δικαίως έμεινε στην ιστορία και στιγματίζει τον ΓΑΠ που την ξεστόμισε. Είναι αντίστοιχο του "ό,τι είναι νόμιμο, είναι και ηθικό".
> 
> Το δεύτερο όμως είναι καθαρό σαρδάμ. Τι να κάνουμε, δεν έχουμε όλη την άνεση να ρητορεύουμε δημοσίως και μερικές φορές μας ξεφεύγουν και ακυρολεξίες και λάθη προφοράς.
> 
> Αντιθέτως, φαίνεται ότι κανείς δεν θυμάται τον πρωτεργάτη της ρητορικής σαπουνόφουσκας, τον άνθρωπο που τα λεκτικά λάθη του έδειχναν το επίπεδο της πολιτικής σκέψης του, τον πολιτικό που για χάρη του γράφτηκαν βιβλία για τις ρήσεις του: τον Μιλτιάδη Έβερτ. Ένας βουλευτής της ΝΔ μάλιστα είχε αγανακτήσει τόσο πολύ που είχε στείλει επιστολή σε όλους τους συναδέλφους του στο κόμμα διαμαρτυρόμενος για τον αρχηγό τους που τους εξέθετε. Κι όμως, όλα ξεχασμένα, ποιος ξέρει γιατί.



Μια κι εγώ τα έγραψα, να εξηγηθώ: Δεν μπαίνουν εντελώς στο ίδιο τσουβάλι, αφού γράφω το Χ και τα Ψ1, Ψ2, Ψ3. Ο προσεχτικός αναγνώστης βλέπει τον διαχωρισμό, η οικονομία της πρότασης δεν επιτρέπει σαφέστερη διάκριση. Προσωπικά, και το έχω γράψει στο ιστολόγιομ, θεωρώ πως τα σαρδάμ δεν δείχνουν τίποτε. Όμως και τα σαρδάμ έχουν γίνει παροιμιώδη, αν και με πολύ μικρότερο χρόνο ημιζωής. Γιαυτό και δεν έβαλα τα σημιτικά (μακέτο κτλ.) διότι θεωρώ ότι δικαίως ξεχάστηκαν.

Τον Έβερτ έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν θα μπορούσα να τον βάλω. Όχι επειδή θεωρώ αθλιότητα το βιβλίο που γράφτηκε, αλλά απλώς (και ευτυχώς) επειδή δεν πληρεί (σικ) το κριτήριο της ανθολόγησης, που δεν το ονομάτισα αλλά είναι θαρρώ φανερό: να έχει εκλεγεί πρωθυπουργός.


----------



## Zann (Jul 22, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ για τις αναλυτικές απαντήσεις, nickel και sarant.

Το ότι αυτά αφορούν πρωθυπουργικές ρήσεις όντως μου είχε διαφύγει, οπότε ήταν άκυρη η δεύτερη ένστασή μου (την επανακαταθέτω απλώς ως υποσημείωση.)


----------



## nickel (Aug 9, 2013)

Διάβασα σε κείμενο του Σταύρου Ζουμπουλάκη:

Η φράση προβεβλημένου κάποτε υπουργού πως «όταν εμείς χτίζαμε Παρθενώνες, εσείς τρώγατε βελανίδια» οδηγεί, όταν συντρέξουν και άλλες προϋποθέσεις, στη Χρυσή Αυγή. 
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_2_04/08/2013_528688

Σε ποιον «προβεβλημένο υπουργό» αναφέρεται; Ξέρουμε ποιος το είχε πει αυτό;


----------



## sarant (Aug 9, 2013)

Θυμάμαι αρκετά καλά ότι το είχε πει ο Αθανασόπουλος, υπουργός του Πασόκ που καταδικάστηκε για την υπόθεση του γιουγκοσλάβικου καλαμποκιού.


----------



## nickel (Aug 9, 2013)

:up:

Ούτε με βασανιστήρια δεν θα το θυμόμουν!


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2014)

*Δεν θα χαλάσουμε τα μπάνια του λαού.*
— _Ανδρέας Παπανδρέου, απαντώντας σε εισήγηση συνεργατών του να διεξαγάγει πρόωρες εκλογές το καλοκαίρι του 1987_

Ελεύθερη απόδοση: We're not going to spoil the people's summer holidays.

Καλό μήνα, καλό καλοκαίρι.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 24, 2014)

Βλ. κ. http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2014/07/24/1974-2014/


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2014)

Yes! 

Καλημέρα.

Πάρε και το κατάλληλο τζιφάκι για τη συλλογή σου.


----------

